# مطلوب ضروري



## جوو الرياض (28 أغسطس 2011)

الـسلام عليكم 
اسعد الله صباحكم 


مطلوووب جيب فور شنر 2009 أو 2010 يشترط النظاافة المطلقة v6 سلندر


الاتصاال /0559723990
او بالخاااااااص
********************​


----------



## tjarksa (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مطلوب ضروري*

رفع لعيون جو الرياض


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مطلوب ضروري*

الله يسلمك ...مشكور يالغلا


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مطلوب ضروري*

موفق بطلبك يااارب
وعيدكم مبارك


----------

